

Cupertino's photocopiers are hard at work - ale55andro
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/2012/02/cupertinos-photocopiers-are-hard-at-work/

======
aggarwalachal
wow... is this the first time Apple is copying Microsoft on the UI front...
that's not very Apple.

Maybe, Apple is scared of what Microsoft is doing with Windows 8 and the whole
Metro UI thing.

Otherwise, why would they announce the plans for the new OS X just before the
Windows 8 beta release.

